# Ultra High Resolution BMW Roundel Pic



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mng said:


> post is a yr and a half old :dunno:


 So what if it is an old posting. Lots of old posts (even older than this one) still have working links in them. This one probably would as well if not for some of the board reorganization, server hiccups and relocations, etc., etc., etc. I'm sure that if Alex still has access to the image, he'll put it someplace accessable to us as soon as he see's the message about the broken link.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

mng said:


> post is a yr and a half old :dunno:



:slap:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think all our vlinto web spaces went away.


----------



## opelrsx (May 26, 2004)

where's it


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No worries, I still have the roundel on one of my HDs. I'll try to upload it here on the gallery.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> No worries, I still have the roundel on one of my HDs. I'll try to upload it here on the gallery.


 You da man Alex :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

who's the man?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> who's the man?


I've tried, but can't upload to the gallery.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I've tried, but can't upload to the gallery.
> 
> Nice red X btw


what red x? :dunno:

:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> what red x? :dunno:
> 
> :eeps:


Did I say red x ? can't remember that ... :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Did I say red x ? can't remember that ... :eeps:


Sheesh. Some "the man" you are. :rofl:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

It just about fits the screen on my laptop...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

atyclb said:


> who's the man?


 Thanks aty! I guess you is da man, after all


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Did I say red x ? can't remember that ... :eeps:


 Not enough Freekick :dunno: :dunno:


----------

